# Maryland Wine Festival Competition



## xanxer82 (Aug 4, 2010)

The Maryland Wine Festival is having an amateur winemaker competition.
I plan on entering 4 of my wines. The Bergamais, Blueberry Shiraz, Malbec and Sauvignon Blanc.
At $1.00 per entry I can't go wrong.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2010)

Dan, thats great you are entering. It nice to win but its an opportunity for you to meet other winemakers in your area. I really look forward to getting the score sheets back for each wine I entered to hear the remarks about them. Good Luck!


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm pretty excited about meeting other local wine makers.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2010)

Dont be afraid to throw our forum name out there! I wish we had some local competions with a $1 entry fee, any medals or anything like that?


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think a certificate or something. I'll be sure to get the forum a plug with some of the other makers.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 5, 2010)

Is this only open to Marylanders?


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 5, 2010)

I believe it is. But you can check the rules on their website.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 5, 2010)

All entries must be hand delivered by a person that purchased a ticket to the festival.


----------



## sly22guy (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey xanxer82 how did you do?


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

wish they had something like that around here. would be fun just to go!


----------



## xanxer82 (Sep 11, 2010)

The festival is next weekend. I'm pretty excited. I have 4 of my wines entered this year.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 11, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> I have 4 of my wines entered this year.



Good Luck to you, and the wines!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 11, 2010)

Good luck Dan!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 12, 2010)

Best of luck. I am sure you'll do fine!


----------



## JohnT (Sep 16, 2010)

Break a Leg!!! 

The goal: Make what you like and pity the judge that does not agree!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 17, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Dont be afraid to throw our forum name out there! I wish we had some local competions with a $1 entry fee, any medals or anything like that?



I think I'll hold a competition. Everyone send me a few bottle of your best wines and a dollar for my trouble. I'll drink them and let you know how much I enjoyed them. 

Winners will get an E-ribbon just like this in their e-mail in-box.






Actually, competitions can be fun and you can learn a lot. It's extra nice if the judges allow entrants to sample the entries after they're done judging. This way you can compare your wines to a wide variety of types and styles.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Actually, competitions can be fun and you can learn a lot. It's extra nice if the judges allow entrants to sample the entries after they're done judging. This way you can compare your wines to a wide variety of types and styles.



Lon you're right. Two of the competitions I was in, as soon as the judges finished with one class the wines were brought out to a common area for everyone to help themselves to . Plus some of the contestants brought food to share. Like you said its an opportunity to sample other recipes and varieties of fruits. Another competition you have to the wines entered a few weeks a head of time and one judge takes them all home to judge over a couple of weeks himself. Sounds pretty bad ,huh! Fact is this judge is a past commercial wine maker, a college professor and is paid big bucks from the local wineries to trouble shoot for them. Unlike the other competitions he also writes a lot of notes for you about each wine entered. I did not enter this competion this year but I will next year for sure.


----------



## xanxer82 (Sep 17, 2010)

The festival starts tomorrow. I'll be delivering my wines then. Judging is on Sunday.


----------



## xanxer82 (Sep 20, 2010)

My wines scored fairly well. I find out how I stacked up to the other contestants in a few days.
The Malbec scored the highest out of all of my wines. It was also the most full bodied and higher end of the kits I entered.
Discovered the judges are fans of big reds. I'll be entering my Cabernet Sauvignon from frozen 2007 vintage grapes. Also my Winery Series Meritage and Red Zinfandel. I'm working on a Concord from FRESH grapes that will hopefully be ready by next year's festival.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 21, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> My wines scored fairly well. I find out how I stacked up to the other contestants in a few days.
> The Malbec scored the highest out of all of my wines. It was also the most full bodied and higher end of the kits I entered.
> Discovered the judges are fans of big reds. I'll be entering my Cabernet Sauvignon from frozen 2007 vintage grapes. Also my Winery Series Meritage and Red Zinfandel. I'm working on a Concord from FRESH grapes that will hopefully be ready by next year's festival.



Too True!! I find that in any one given competition, the judges prefer the big reds, while in other years (of the same competition), they are more into fruit wines or the more unique. I was in a competition where skeeter pee won best of show.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 21, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> My wines scored fairly well. I find out how I stacked up to the other contestants in a few days.
> The Malbec scored the highest out of all of my wines. It was also the most full bodied and higher end of the kits I entered.
> Discovered the judges are fans of big reds. I'll be entering my Cabernet Sauvignon from frozen 2007 vintage grapes. Also my Winery Series Meritage and Red Zinfandel. I'm working on a Concord from FRESH grapes that will hopefully be ready by next year's festival.



Too True!! I find that in any one given competition, the judges prefer the big reds, while in other years (of the same competition), they are more into fruit wines or the more unique. I was in a competition where skeeter pee won best of show.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 21, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I was in a competition where skeeter pee won best of show.



WOW thats sounds like a biased remark against Skeeter. Watch it he has lots of friends here.  Was yellow snow involved?


----------

